# Vokey Sm5 Wedges



## drawboy (Jun 3, 2014)

My wedges were shot. Vokey spin milled originals in 52 and 58 degree with 08 and 12 degree bounce respectively. They have served me well however and when looking for a replacement there was really only one place to look. Vokey. So I decided to go for the new to market SM5's. Same degree but with the option of the new bounces and grinds on offer. I always got a better shot from my 58 degree with the higher bounce then I did from the 52. Sometimes it dug just too deep especially after rain or on boggy ground causing the odd fat shot which came up short.
The new bounces made choosing easier and there is something to suit everyone. I am a digger so more bounce is a godsend to my game allowing me to glide through the turf to get the best possible contact for me. I went for the 52 degree F grind with 12 degree bounce and the 58 degree K grind with 11 degree bounce. The K grind is perfect for my favorite flop shot, the bounce and wide sole means I can really attack the shot knowing that I will get no digging and the club just refuses to get caught up and skips over the turf. The ball pops up high and lands really softly stopping before the third bounce usually within a foot of the landing. Little pitches over bunkers will also stop well with more than enough loft so as not to have to open the club. I trust the loft to get the ball up and the new grooves on a soft tour ball ensures there isn't a lot of roll out so it can be hit to the pin.
The 52 F grind is very similar. I use it mainly for full pitches from 100 yrds and it is good to length time after time. Great spin and I can stand over the ball confidently from the fairway knowing there is little chance of a flyer. It is good from the rough too. This is the first time I have used the newer conforming grooves and any fears I had of losing spin have been overcome as I have noticed no difference in the amount of spin I get from the rough. The new grooves no doubt help though. They come in 3 finishes. Black, Gold and chrome. I chose the chrome as I think they will keep their looks the longest but boy are these babies good looking. Clean unfussy and they just look like they want to be hit. I know there are other wedges out there. Mizuno, Callaway, TM and the like and we all have our favorites but for me it is Vokey and I am more than happy to recommend these to anyone looking for new wedges. They just perform so well and look amazing.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 3, 2014)

They are definitely the prettiest Vokeys ever!

Only possible issue is the options of Grinds and Bounces might be confusing. But that's where the Pro comes in!


----------



## drawboy (Jun 5, 2014)

Just thought I'd post a pic just in case anyone hasn't seen them yet


----------



## CliveW (Jun 5, 2014)

I have been offered a free fitting for a pair of SM5s a week on Monday, by the Vokey team using their Trackman. I'm really looking forward to seeing how the different grinds react.


----------



## Jabba (Jun 5, 2014)

I need to take more notice of my clubs. I've just bought a 56 degree chrome Vokey with 14 degrees of bounce but I've no idea what model it is. We're in the honeymoon period, I can actually play this damn thing......... for now 

A question, will it make a suitable replacement for my sand wedge? Our bunkers are usually short of sand and my Callaway SW has a huge flange.


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jun 20, 2014)

I took the demo 58 K grind out with me yesterday as I've never got along with my callaway 56 and I'm trying to drop to just 2 wedges (replacing my 56 and 60)

My verdict

Very nice wedge, as drawboy says the K grind just seems to skip over the turf, very easy to find the bounce in this club and it gives a nice flight and a decently quick stop (I'm not much of a ball spinner, I'm not good enough to use posh balls etc)

Might invest in one, which is deadly as I'm gonna want the matching 52 :thup:


----------

